# Is it worth it?



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

So, I am waiting for my NYC TLC license to arrive, thinking that I might join Uber when it does. However, my current vehicle doesn't qualify for their services; therefore, I must get a new one in order to become an Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves). I've checked the marketplace, spoke to few TLC-ready vehicle leasing companies and I am a little bit baffled by pricing. Seems like the best price for a black on black TLC-ready sedan is around $350 per week, which seems kind of steep when compared to $350 a month that I could be paying for a higher class vehicle through personal finance. Now, I do understand that the $350 or more p/m includes TLC plates, diamond sticker and commercial insurance, but is it really worth it? 

My plan is to do this full-time for 50 - 60 hour per week and please save the talk about how "that's too many hours man". I work as a restaurant manager and 60 hours per week would actually be an improvement versus my current 80 and above. I am leaning more towards Uber Black (maybe hybrid SUV) than Uber X. I've spoken to few current Uber drivers and although all of them agree that it's a decent paying job, their stories do vary from one person to another. An SUV driving friend of the family who leases his vehicles for about $500 per week is claiming to net $1,500 - $2,000 weekly working about 60 hours a week. Another guy whom I met at the DDC class drives in Connecticut and claims to net $200 - $300 with UberX, while driving his own car for 10 - 12 hours. Yet another guy, whom I started talking to a couple of blocks away from Uber office claims to be taking in $1,000 for 10 hours of driving (and that DOES sound too good to be true). Judging by his car, which is a white mini-van with TLC plates, he is also an UberX driver. 

So, is it worth it? Can you really make a decent living as an Uber driver? Does anyone feel kind enough to share the ballpark figure of their earning in NYC while driving for either X, Black or SUV? 

I appreciate all feedback.


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> So, I am waiting for my NYC TLC license to arrive, thinking that I might join Uber when it does. However, my current vehicle doesn't qualify for their services; therefore, I must get a new one in order to become an Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves). I've checked the marketplace, spoke to few TLC-ready vehicle leasing companies and I am a little bit baffled by pricing. Seems like the best price for a black on black TLC-ready sedan is around $350 per week, which seems kind of steep when compared to $350 a month that I could be paying for a higher class vehicle through personal finance. Now, I do understand that the $350 or more p/m includes TLC plates, diamond sticker and commercial insurance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> My plan is to do this full-time for 50 - 60 hour per week and please save the talk about how "that's too many hours man". I work as a restaurant manager and 60 hours per week would actually be an improvement versus my current 80 and above. I am leaning more towards Uber Black (maybe hybrid SUV) than Uber X. I've spoken to few current Uber drivers and although all of them agree that it's a decent paying job, their stories do vary from one person to another. An SUV driving friend of the family who leases his vehicles for about $500 per week is claiming to net $1,500 - $2,000 weekly working about 60 hours a week. Another guy whom I met at the DDC class drives in Connecticut and claims to net $200 - $300 with UberX, while driving his own car for 10 - 12 hours. Yet another guy, whom I started talking to a couple of blocks away from Uber office claims to be taking in $1,000 for 10 hours of driving (and that DOES sound too good to be true). Judging by his car, which is a white mini-van with TLC plates, he is also an UberX driver.
> 
> ...


I am thinking in the near future of doing this full-time in Detroit. I would love to do the Uber Lease Plan or Ally Bank. http://www.ally.com/auto/business/comtrac/


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

First reply and its shameless advertising. Cute...


----------



## Art71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves).


I prefer Uber Affe.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> So, I am waiting for my NYC TLC license to arrive, thinking that I might join Uber when it does. However, my current vehicle doesn't qualify for their services; therefore, I must get a new one in order to become an Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves). I've checked the marketplace, spoke to few TLC-ready vehicle leasing companies and I am a little bit baffled by pricing. Seems like the best price for a black on black TLC-ready sedan is around $350 per week, which seems kind of steep when compared to $350 a month that I could be paying for a higher class vehicle through personal finance. Now, I do understand that the $350 or more p/m includes TLC plates, diamond sticker and commercial insurance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> My plan is to do this full-time for 50 - 60 hour per week and please save the talk about how "that's too many hours man". I work as a restaurant manager and 60 hours per week would actually be an improvement versus my current 80 and above. I am leaning more towards Uber Black (maybe hybrid SUV) than Uber X. I've spoken to few current Uber drivers and although all of them agree that it's a decent paying job, their stories do vary from one person to another. An SUV driving friend of the family who leases his vehicles for about $500 per week is claiming to net $1,500 - $2,000 weekly working about 60 hours a week. Another guy whom I met at the DDC class drives in Connecticut and claims to net $200 - $300 with UberX, while driving his own car for 10 - 12 hours. Yet another guy, whom I started talking to a couple of blocks away from Uber office claims to be taking in $1,000 for 10 hours of driving (and that DOES sound too good to be true). Judging by his car, which is a white mini-van with TLC plates, he is also an UberX driver.
> 
> ...


How long did it take to get you TLC License str8?


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Didn't get it yet, but I can tell you that it can take up to 2 months after your paperwork is submitted.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Didn't get it yet, but I can tell you that it can take up to 2 months after your paperwork is submitted.


have you been driving in nj or at all?


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

Art71 said:


> I am thinking in the near future of doing this full-time in Detroit. I would love to do the Uber Lease Plan or Ally Bank.
> 
> View attachment 572


You should try lending tree


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Uberpimp said:


> have you been driving in nj or at all?


I haven't been driving with Uber at all.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

As an UberX driver, i'll say my net pay (after gas / Uber's 20% cut) is about $9 - $11 per hour (and that is before income taxes and vehicle wear and tear)


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

UberxD said:


> As an UberX driver, i'll say my net pay (after gas / Uber's 20% cut) is about $9 - $11 per hour (and that is before income taxes and vehicle wear and tear)


That bad, huh? So why do you keep doing it? And where do you drive?


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm quite satisfied with the money at the moment. I drive in DC and since I started driving I have learned so much about the area.


----------



## Mad Max (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, NYC is supposed to be a on a whole different level. Since my original posting I've spoken to a couple of other UberX drivers and they all agree that you can net average $300 - $600 per day, depending on time of the year. Of course Uncle Sam will be taking his "fair" share, but cashing in $200 or more isn't too shabby. I've decided to rent a car for a month and see how it goes. 

P.S. Best of luck to you. I hope you guys are start making some serious money in DC.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

For my specific case, it's worth it. I'm in Detroit, so don't have a lot of the extra licensing that other cities are having to deal with. I still have a 'day' job, working 12 hour nights 3 days a week. I'm able to drive Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights on UberX. I almost always make at least $200-$300 a week after Uber fees, though the last two weekends have been far better getting over $500. The gas expense in my Chevy Sonic (32mpg avg) runs about 10% of what I make. I've only been closely tracking miles for this month, but using Mileage I can write off 50% of what comes in for tax purposes. I feel it could be possible to make it work in a full time situation, but with the question of long term stability, I'm not ready to pull the trigger on that. What I will probably do is keep this up for a couple of years and maybe use the "Driving Experience" to get in with a professional BlackCar outfit.


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

are the high costs of being licensed with the TLC because of the vehicle you lease? What if i just finance my own car and get tlc plates on it?


----------



## Rudio (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been driving uber in nyc 1 month and on weeks that I put 50 hrs I Gross about $1300 (after ubers fee). I rent a TLC ready vehicle for 400 so I net about 850 after rental and gas. (So $17/hr)

In the short term it's safer to rent, but I'm looking into getting my own vehicle with TLC plates and Black Cars Base. I remember it was a big upfront cost ($4k?) But that would pay off in a few months.

Trying to find out the exact costs today.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Mad Max said:


> So, I am waiting for my NYC TLC license to arrive, thinking that I might join Uber when it does. However, my current vehicle doesn't qualify for their services; therefore, I must get a new one in order to become an Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves). I've checked the marketplace, spoke to few TLC-ready vehicle leasing companies and I am a little bit baffled by pricing. Seems like the best price for a black on black TLC-ready sedan is around $350 per week, which seems kind of steep when compared to $350 a month that I could be paying for a higher class vehicle through personal finance. Now, I do understand that the $350 or more p/m includes TLC plates, diamond sticker and commercial insurance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> My plan is to do this full-time for 50 - 60 hour per week and please save the talk about how "that's too many hours man". I work as a restaurant manager and 60 hours per week would actually be an improvement versus my current 80 and above. I am leaning more towards Uber Black (maybe hybrid SUV) than Uber X. I've spoken to few current Uber drivers and although all of them agree that it's a decent paying job, their stories do vary from one person to another. An SUV driving friend of the family who leases his vehicles for about $500 per week is claiming to net $1,500 - $2,000 weekly working about 60 hours a week. Another guy whom I met at the DDC class drives in Connecticut and claims to net $200 - $300 with UberX, while driving his own car for 10 - 12 hours. Yet another guy, whom I started talking to a couple of blocks away from Uber office claims to be taking in $1,000 for 10 hours of driving (and that DOES sound too good to be true). Judging by his car, which is a white mini-van with TLC plates, he is also an UberX driver.
> 
> ...


To be honest with you I have been driving for 2 years and I have heard the income numbers before but I have never made that much. You are better off working in a restaurant believe me. You will realize that driving for Uber is one off your biggest mistakes in life.Driving for Uber is lower than driving a cab because cabbies are in charge of the whole trip and the dealings with the customers but with uber you are not. You can be deactivated at anytime for doing a wrong thing let alone having an accident. You can be unemployed in no time.


----------



## beermakerLV (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm a numbers junkie. I've set up an earnings tracker that incorporates cost for fuel, oil, tires, and licensing. This is Las Vegas, FYI.
*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kQ0AGmBQ6h4PqAj3dS2AL55tkp9cWgxdJE-uRFdNGm4/edit?usp=sharing*
*Here's the Link* to a public version of my Google Sheets document (shouldn't need to login to a Google account -- let me know if you do!)

Details:

The fuel cost factors price paid at last fillup, 6% off with my AmEx, and that tank's average MPG.
Total Miles factors mileage to get to first Pax and to get home after.
Profit = (Payout) - (Miles x Cost/Mi)
_Verdict_:
I don't think it pays, as is. I signed on with a referral bonus for $1000 if I do 100 rides in my first month (May 19 for me), and that will make it worth it.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

It doesnt pay. I am a living proof.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

Mad Max said:


> So, I am waiting for my NYC TLC license to arrive, thinking that I might join Uber when it does. However, my current vehicle doesn't qualify for their services; therefore, I must get a new one in order to become an Uberian (or however Uber drivers call themselves). I've checked the marketplace, spoke to few TLC-ready vehicle leasing companies and I am a little bit baffled by pricing. Seems like the best price for a black on black TLC-ready sedan is around $350 per week, which seems kind of steep when compared to $350 a month that I could be paying for a higher class vehicle through personal finance. Now, I do understand that the $350 or more p/m includes TLC plates, diamond sticker and commercial insurance, but is it really worth it?
> 
> My plan is to do this full-time for 50 - 60 hour per week and please save the talk about how "that's too many hours man". I work as a restaurant manager and 60 hours per week would actually be an improvement versus my current 80 and above. I am leaning more towards Uber Black (maybe hybrid SUV) than Uber X. I've spoken to few current Uber drivers and although all of them agree that it's a decent paying job, their stories do vary from one person to another. An SUV driving friend of the family who leases his vehicles for about $500 per week is claiming to net $1,500 - $2,000 weekly working about 60 hours a week. Another guy whom I met at the DDC class drives in Connecticut and claims to net $200 - $300 with UberX, while driving his own car for 10 - 12 hours. Yet another guy, whom I started talking to a couple of blocks away from Uber office claims to be taking in $1,000 for 10 hours of driving (and that DOES sound too good to be true). Judging by his car, which is a white mini-van with TLC plates, he is also an UberX driver.
> 
> ...


Driving for Uber is STRICTLYfor p/t, supplemental income. The "platform" works great in a large city but here in Cle the city/burbs just don't supply enough rides to support f/t work or income. I drive 20 hrs per week, gross aroind $250.oo and use that to supplement my income. I was adjusted to working 60njrs per wk til the business was sold last August and my overtime was eliminated by new ownership. Uber driving is allowing me to make up for the decline in my monthly net.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

There is no way you make any money part time after all expenses are taken out. It is a loss and its a waste of time. You are better of finding a part time job.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

kakauber said:


> There is no way you make any money part time after all expenses are taken out. It is a loss and its a waste of time. You are better of finding a part time job.


When someone says to me "no way"....I say "way". You suggest that I should find a p/t job and I did think that over carefully when my f/t job/career changed....then determined that driving Uber IS a part-time job, one in which I am beholden to no one. If it sucks, I quit. If its great, I'll keep going. So far its been pretty great, fun and oh yes I've never lost sight of the fact that it is WORK. I do think some enter the TNC World believing its an easy thing. Trust me, I understand what really hard work is about. Kaka, you state in your profile "I hate Uber". I don't hate Uber but rather see it as opportunity. Its not going away and will be there for me whenever I choose to drive....hopefully for years to come. I understand ALL the variables and pitfalls (TPH, Time, car expenses, fuel costs, unexpected b.s., etc) and I also understand simple math. When all of that becomes too unbearable I will slink into somewhere and beg for a part-time gig and work a lot of crappy hours and worry about calling off cuz I just don't feel like dragging my tired Old Ass into work and being beholden/owned by someone eles's judgement or decision(s). As for now I do quite well, earn good p/t $$$ and am loving it. I've kinda got it figured out and like any GOOD business operation, if it weren' profitable they (I, in this case) wouldn't be doing it! Sorry that you are unhappy about circumstances and I don't wish to argue with anyone on here but there's a lot of money out there just waiting to be picked up. If I can encourage or support you please let me know.

Sincerely,

Johndito.


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

I understand where you are coming from but your thought process is faulty. There is no way you can make money or be happy with Uber. If so, you would be the only one on planet earth. I am just speaking the truth about Uber. I am trying to tell anyone not to enslave themselves to this system and instead do something more productive. Uber is a modern day indentured servant company and it takes advantage of people who have problems at eork and promises them freedom and thats BS.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

kakauber said:


> I understand where you are coming from but your thought process is faulty. There is no way you can make money or be happy with Uber. If so, you would be the only one on planet earth. I am just speaking the truth about Uber. I am trying to tell anyone not to enslave themselves to this system and instead do something more productive. Uber is a modern day indentured servant company and it takes advantage of people who have problems at eork and promises them freedom and thats BS.


Great that you feel that way and you're certainly entitled to your opinions. I am trying to earn dollars..$$$...

I sense that you are young. I am old. I need money and LOVE it when it is easy. You will understand this some day friend.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

Johndito said:


> Great that you feel that way and you're certainly entitled to your opinions. I am trying to earn dollars..$$$...
> 
> I sense that you are young. I am old. I need money and LOVE it when it is easy. You will understand this some day friend.


You didn't read my comment, long as it was.....WHEN it becomes too nutty or unprofitable I will quit. Indentured servitude is too strong of a comment. Nobody is being forced to or required to drive for Uber. Not sure why you're so unhappy 'bout Uber but it's a pretty great thing, for me, at least, in terms of monthly income. Wish you the best.....JG


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Johndito said:


> Great that you feel that way and you're certainly entitled to your opinions. I am trying to earn dollars..$$$...
> 
> I sense that you are young. I am old. I need money and LOVE it when it is easy. You will understand this some day friend.


I pray for your success.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

kakauber said:


> I understand where you are coming from but your thought process is faulty. There is no way you can make money or be happy with Uber. If so, you would be the only one on planet earth. I am just speaking the truth about Uber. I am trying to tell anyone not to enslave themselves to this system and instead do something more productive. Uber is a modern day indentured servant company and it takes advantage of people who have problems at eork and promises them freedom and thats BS.


Hate to be rude or argumentative but you seem to know how I feel about things. You also seem to know about my bank account and what I earn. That's pretty-much impossible. I earn what I earn, do what I do and in the end will be responsible for all of it. Its not your problem.

JG


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

I would rather we get back on topic and lets see how this works out.

I would drive Uber select, black or SUV. These are the two higher earnings and I would think in NYC, you should be able to make a good earning from these. In SD, I'm one looking at select due to the cost of the car. As a part time driver, I can't seem to wrap myself around the cost for black/SUV. I would be interested in knowing of anyone who has done the same. 

Thanks for your input...


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Johndito said:


> Hate to be rude or argumentative but you seem to know how I feel about things. You also seem to know about my bank account and what I earn. That's pretty-much impossible. I earn what I earn, do what I do and in the end will be responsible for all of it. Its not your problem.
> 
> JG


You are right but at the end of the day we are all the same.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You wrote:* So, is it worth it? Can you really make a decent living as an Uber driver?*

The answer is simple. No.

Also, please do not buy, rent or lease a car specifically to drive for Uber, this is financial suicide. Adding this cost will insure that you will lose even more money than you would if you already owned a car.


----------



## Johndito (May 1, 2016)

Uber is good p/t income especially for those still working full-time, retired or semi-retired. If you're looking to raise a family and put kids through school you'd better look for a better, more secure/certain career path. As for leasing a car.......omg, THAT would be a disaster. Buying one (the right one) makes sense if you can afford a manageable note, say under $250.oo/month. If you can swing a large downpayment on a NEW car then you're in the game. I read on here about people spending $300.oo or more per WEEK on a car....forget it. You'll be driving just to pay a car note at that rate.


----------

